# New guy. Old bag...



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Hiya folks! A few days ago I stumbled upon a post in which a person discussed a sleeve made by Saddleback Leather:

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/109-Gadget-Pouch-Medium/products/2636-Leather-Gadget-Pouch-Medium-Tobacco-Brown

This reminded me of a small bag/satchel that I had purchased from Saddleback several years ago and had forgotten all about. Here is a link to that bag. It was not cheap but the quality is amazing. The bag has a strap which can be detached rather quickly using heavy duty hardware. In fact the whole bag is heavy duty. I would not hesitate to loop the bag over a tree branch and hang my full body wight from it, and I'm not what you would call, "Petite". There is no extra padding on the bag, however the leather is thick and the interior lining is soft.

Below are a few pics of my K3, which is currently sporting a Decalgirl Skin, and the bag. Please forgive the crappy cell phone pictures:




























Thank you for indulging me. This excellent site has been a bounty of information. I am currently at home recovering from a pulmonary embolism and the resultant surgery and you guys have kept me entertained and educated. If you would like any additional pics or info on the bag please let me know and I'll do what I can.

Edit: Here is a link to the OP:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38476.0.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love your combination.
deb


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful bag!!  I love quality leathergoods.

My husband is recuperating from 2 pulmonary embolisms, one is each lung so my heart goes out to you and your family as it is a scary event.  I am glad you and he came out of it well.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

This gets my vote for best combo for men.  Indiana Jones carries his Kindle this way.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gorgeous combination.


----------



## mcpingist (Aug 16, 2010)

Very cool bag, Freak. I'm the one who ordered the sleeve. Your feedback on how much you like your bag just reinforced my excitement while waiting on my sleeve.


----------



## TotallyEpic (Aug 14, 2010)

That's pretty fancy looking. Love the polished wood skin on the Kindle, gives the reader a nice retro look


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice!  Very handsome combo.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the combination of the leather bag & the Decal Girl skin! I would have probably chosen the same combo.

Hope your recovery is going well! Glad the boards can keep you company!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this!  This combination is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a beautiful bag! I have a wallet from Saddleback and the leather is so thick I wouldn't be surprised if it's bullet proof! They warranty their products for 100 yrs so that tells you a little bit about their quality. Anyway thanks for sharing your pics and wishing you all the best as you recover.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

*cyclefreaksix*, that bag is gorgeous! And the combo is really stunning. It's amazing you had that and didn't know it!

Thanks for posting pics. I hope you're recovering nicely.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice! The bag looks like real quality and goes so well with the skin. Very manly. 

Linda


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting this info.
And  especially for posting the link and the pics.
It is great to find new and interesting items.
KB is just the right place to find things like this.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> Beautiful bag!! I love quality leathergoods.
> 
> My husband is recuperating from 2 pulmonary embolisms, one is each lung so my heart goes out to you and your family as it is a scary event. I am glad you and he came out of it well.


Tell you husband to hang in there. I too had bilateral embolisms that lead to pulmonary effusion which required surgery. Your husband and I are very lucky to still be here...


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

ZomZom said:


> This gets my vote for best combo for men. Indiana Jones carries his Kindle this way.


Ha! this is my exact thought whenever I wear the bag. Don't tell anybody, but sometimes I even hear the theme music...


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

mcpingist said:


> Very cool bag, Freak. I'm the one who ordered the sleeve. Your feedback on how much you like your bag just reinforced my excitement while waiting on my sleeve.


Rest assured that you will love your sleeve. It appears to be almost exactly like my satchel, minus the straps and cover. I'm in your debt friend, for making me dig out the bag and start using it again. I'm stopped almost daily by people asking questions about my "Murse".


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> That is a beautiful bag! I have a wallet from Saddleback and the leather is so thick I wouldn't be surprised if it's bullet proof! They warranty their products for 100 yrs so that tells you a little bit about their quality. Anyway thanks for sharing your pics and wishing you all the best as you recover.


A wallet is on my wish list. Expensive stuff, but oh so worth it!!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you kind folks for all of the positive comments on my Kindle and the wishes for a speedy recovery.  My Kindle has been a lifesaver during this whole process.

I'm unable to work right now and there is absolutely nothing to watch on TV.  I've been a reading machine lately and enjoying how convenient it is to use the K3.  I spend a lot of time in Dr's waiting rooms lately.  A lot!  Again my K3 to the rescue...

The bag and skin match better than I could have imagined.  A retro look is definitely what I was after.  There is just something about cutting edge technology dressed up in old world looks that appeals to me.

Love this site and I look forward to seeing what everybody else is doing with their Kindles!


----------



## mcpingist (Aug 16, 2010)

cyclefreaksix said:


> Rest assured that you will love your sleeve. It appears to be almost exactly like my satchel, minus the straps and cover. I'm in your debt friend, for making me dig out the bag and start using it again. I'm stopped almost daily by people asking questions about my "Murse".


Yes, they look very similar. As you've already seen, they are attractive and unusual enough that strangers will often stop you to get a better look. You won't see one on every street corner. That's another reason I like them so much. My sleeve should arrive Monday and I am really looking forward to it.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovely bag. And had to say I'm glad to hear you're doing well after that PE. The first time I saw a patient throw a PE was truly terrifying--very scary how much damage such a little thing can cause.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ha! The first thing that came to mind when I saw this subject line was an old joke... 

Would you please pass the honey, Honey?
Can you pass the sugar, Sugar?
Just pass the tea, Bag!

Anyway, I love the look of their products, I briefly considered ordering one of the sleeves, but the fact that it's universal and is large enough to hold a K2 makes me uncomfortable with how easily the K3 would slide out of it. I totally wanted an Oberon sleeve for my K3, ended up ordering an Alcantara sleeve from England to tide me over, but that isn't working out too well and I gave up waiting for Oberon's sleeve and just ordered a regular Oberon cover. If the sleeves blow me away, I figure I'll probably be able to sell my cover for close to cost.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

No way! I love saddleback leather. I had no idea they had this... I bought my husband the briefcase, the messenger bag and the duffel and it's so awesome. Off to look at their site!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

cyclefreaksix said:


> Hiya folks! A few days ago I stumbled upon a post in which a person discussed a sleeve made by Saddleback Leather:
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/109-Gadget-Pouch-Medium/products/2636-Leather-Gadget-Pouch-Medium-Tobacco-Brown
> 
> ...


I've been haunting that site since I saw your other post, trying to decide if mr. unknown2cherubim would like something from them for Christmas Everything they make is so sturdy and handsome.


----------

